# GH3/Controller Mate Compatibility



## TheBro72 (Dec 8, 2008)

I've recently got GH3 for my imac which works fine. I've been using the keyboard to play it cos I was waiting for the GHWT full band bundle to come out on the PS3. This comes with 2 wireless usb guitars, one being the new guitar with the slide area and a free guitar which I thought I could use on my mac. The bundle finally arrived last week so I hooked up the guitar and it wouldn't work. After searching the internet I came across controllermate (v4.3.8) which enables you to program your ps3/xbox/controller/guitar to synch with the keyboard. After searching you tube I found a helpful video which showed you how to configure it (example shown was How To Play Frets on Fire with a Rock Band Guitar, but same difference). Everything seemed to work fine, but for some reason when I use the strum bar, the notes sound very odd, almost as if Im using the whammy bar, but not if you know what I mean.

Other problems I have found is I can't configure the guitar to activate the star powermeter (as you know on the ps3 you usually have to rock the guitar up and down as ur playing this activates it or hit the star powermeter button on the new guitar) and also (1 more thing) when I use the strum bar to scroll through the menu options it only works one way (up) even though I have configured both up and down strum keys to the guitar, it strums fine up and down in the song.

Im not all that on configuring (as you can probably tell) so I could do with some expert advice.) I've noticed there is an import option in controllermate so i was wondering if any of you guys out there has already configured their guitar using controllermate to work on their macs can they either send me their settings or basically help me out??? 

Im sure I should to be able to play GH3 on my mac without having to buy a wired version. I don't need any more instruments in my house!!

Cheers guys
The Bro 72

OSX 10.5.5, Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz, 4MB Cache, 2 GB memory, 800 MHz Bus Speed


----------



## clarky500 (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a similar problem, I can map the keys using controller mate, everything works perfectly in GH3 menus but as soon as I try to play anything the keys lose their programming and only 1 note works, if I press the orange button, red is activated on the screen. Any ideas?


----------

